# Yucatan has the crime rate of Switzerland



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

Yucatan is the safest State in all Mexico and one of the least expensive if you avoid the Capital city of Merida. The weather can be very hot in the summer days, yet this may be overcome with the right bio-climatic architectural design.


----------

